# Lower Klamath Beta



## ben94122 (Sep 22, 2016)

I've done 40 mile days on that stretch in a raft with just a little effort--it's fairly easy water with good current on the whole. Usually flows all summer. The water comes out of Klamath Lake, so it's warm but dirty. Not bony, and the only portage is Ishi Pishi Falls, just below Stuarts Bar. I'd say: set up a long trip, and if you aren't making the miles you can always walk to the road and hitchhike down to your car--Hwy 96 is right there. It's a beautiful float, but campsites are few and small and the road is hard to ignore.

Check out the description on cacreeks:

California Creeks - Klamath Iron Gate
California Creeks - Klamath Happy Camp

And the forest Service map of access points (open in Google Earth or with your GPS):
https://www.fs.usda.gov/Internet/FSE_DOCUMENTS/stelprdb5212414.kmz


----------



## PDX Duck (Mar 17, 2015)

Awesome --- thank you! I'm guessing I either read it wrong or the forestry service wrote it wrong!

Here is what it says, " During the summer, float trips from Sarah Totten to Happy Camp may take as many as four days or more to complete. River segments east of town are known for their beauty and abundance of wildlife."

I'm assuming we'll be able to make 20 miles a day over first two days and then slow it down once we get past Happy Camp


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## ben94122 (Sep 22, 2016)

I agree that East of Happy Camp is particularly nice. Don't miss the stretch through and just below the Seiad Valley--pretty, and some fun small drops. 20 miles per day should be easy.


----------



## Gnome79 (Mar 17, 2012)

"pretty sure I could somersault that mileage faster." Best line ever!


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## Whitewater Worthy Equip (Dec 11, 2013)

There are two things to be aware of on the lower K. The first is that the area is very impovrished so I wouldn't leave a rig parked overnight and expect it to be there with the windows intact when you arrive. I have used the people just below Happy Camp to shuttle with great sucess(530) 493-2207, 925-0347, but it has been a few years. 

Secondly, DO NOT CAMP at Ukanaum(sp?) on the long skinny beach that is used for day acess for the side hike if its raining. The hundred foot clif at the back of the beach is actually 1200 ft of vertical talus and scree. We woke up to rock fall comming through the tarp and one of our cots was damaged. Fortunatly evasive manuvers kept everyone safe but is was a close call and rude awakening to say the least.


----------



## Duce (Sep 5, 2011)

Low flow, and hot temps will shorten your miles (Below Happy Camp). I wouldn't plan over 15 miles a day if the flow is near 1k. There is a good camp near Crawford creek and another across from **** Creek takeout FYI.


----------



## Kilroy (Oct 23, 2011)

Whitewater Worthy Equip said:


> There are two things to be aware of on the lower K. The first is that the area is very impovrished so I wouldn't leave a rig parked overnight and expect it to be there with the windows intact when you arrive. I have used the people just below Happy Camp to shuttle with great sucess(530) 493-2207, 925-0347, but it has been a few years.
> 
> Secondly, DO NOT CAMP at Ukanaum(sp?) on the long skinny beach that is used for day acess for the side hike if its raining. The hundred foot clif at the back of the beach is actually 1200 ft of vertical talus and scree. We woke up to rock fall comming through the tarp and one of our cots was damaged. Fortunatly evasive manuvers kept everyone safe but is was a close call and rude awakening to say the least.


Great advice. A few years ago we floated that stretch and one guy in our party left a rig overnight prior to shuttle. His pickup was upside down, stripped, and burned by morning. No joke... My gut tells me that some Karuk zombies had something to do with it, but I have no hard proof. 

Spoke with a deputy sheriff down there last year about seeing any improvements, and also asked about carrying a firearm. He reminded us that concealed handgun carry is illegal (for most) in Cali, but he wouldn't recommend staying anywhere in these parts without 'protection'. They patrol in pairs I guess, because of many issues unique to the area between there and Forks-of-salmon like pot grows and stuff. I felt that they usually prefer to just avoid the area altogether. 

Extremely beautiful country, but wicked strange & depressed/poor like WWE said. 

Sent from my SM-G900P using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## Ruger9009 (Feb 1, 2017)

*Lower K*

PDX Duck,

I spend a TON of time on the lower K and have a totally different impression then some of these replies. I ran 3-4 multi days last year and left my rig at "**** Creek" right on 96. Never had any problems. Where I think you'll see issues is below Somes bar. The natives are not super keen on the boaters down there, and while I agree the people are sketchy from time to time in my 6+ years boating down there I never had a problem. If it were me and you wanted a good float, good camps, and decent water that grew as the trip went on I would put on somewhere up river of Sarah Totten, and float to **** Creek. Exact mileage not sure but that should take 4+ days depending on flow and push. The Section below China Point and happy Camp is SLOW. Great fishing but that's about it! Good camps include. Sarah Totten, china point, ferry point, **** creek beach, and multiple others. 
Keep in mind there is one rapid that will flip even the most experienced boaters. Dragons tooth, low flip consequence but worth scouting.
DO NOT try and run or portage Ishi Pshi falls. You will have more to worry about then just your truck. 

PM if you would like more info. Happy to talk you through what we normally do and my best buddy owns a guiding service down there that may have a shuttle for you.


----------



## PDX Duck (Mar 17, 2015)

Just want to thank all of you for the awesome input. Genuinely appreciate everything you guys have said --- A little bit surprised to hear about all the vandalism --- I grew up in Medford and will be picking up a couple of firefighters down there to go on the trip / grew up with them. Would have had no idea they just an hour or so away is a completely different world. Much love folks, thank you!


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## daveb1 (Jul 18, 2008)

Ruger, just sent you a PM about shuttle


----------



## VandyIn541 (Jun 16, 2013)

Just curious if you ended up floating the lower Klamath? I'm looking at possibly floating it in a couple of weeks. If you went, how was it? Where did you start and stop and how long did it take you?

Thanks,
Casey





PDX Duck said:


> Just want to thank all of you for the awesome input. Genuinely appreciate everything you guys have said --- A little bit surprised to hear about all the vandalism --- I grew up in Medford and will be picking up a couple of firefighters down there to go on the trip / grew up with them. Would have had no idea they just an hour or so away is a completely different world. Much love folks, thank you!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------

